
Web App Ideas You'll Want to Steal (2019) - budibase
https://www.budibase.com/blog/web-app-ideas/
======
coresystems
Some cool ideas. I'm intrigued to find out more about Budibase. Is it released
yet? What is it written in? Can I host my own apps

